# Rats and unshelled, raw nuts



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Are nuts like the kind that you get in a mixed bag ok for rats plain (as a treat)? This bag includes walnuts, chestnuts, and two others I can't identify.

I figured they'd be ok, but now I have one rat that seems to be quite sick. It could be unrelated (My current best guess is she had a stroke or something similar. She seems to have lost control of her front right paw and is tilting in that direction), but I wanted to ask and see if anyone has any experience.

(And don't worry, she'll be going to the vet tomorrow)


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

brazil nuts, almonds and hazelnuts? usually those are included in nut mixes


I don't really know anything about rats eating them though... 

I hope your girlie gets better


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

i think raw nuts are bad for rats....roasted unsalted ones are ok though.


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Last I checked raw nuts are just fine. You'll want to go with unsalted and unsweeted etc, though if they do have some salt or something else it won't kill them to have one every now and then as a special treat. Pretty sure walnuts and chestnuts are fine. I'd personally avoid macadamia just because I know it causes problems in dogs and cats (could very well have no issues in rats but I wouldn't want to risk it). I believe there are a few concerns with almonds as far as rats too. But it's listed as something to feed with caution not something that you can't feed at all. Apparently it's high in oxalates which bind up calcium. I also read something about the the kernel in the pit containing cyanide. It's probably not enough that one almond or even a few would do any harm, you just don't want to overfeed them. 

But honestly you don't want to overfeed them anyway, as nuts in general are rather high in protein and fat. Because of that tey should really just be occasional treats even though they can have some great nutritional benefits (great healthy treat!).


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah I just threw in a walnut and one other kind. Thought they'd enjoy chewing it open.

Like I said, I doubt that was the problem. But I'm glad to know I can now rule it out. I hope she makes it through the night.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I used to feed almonds and hazelnuts in the shell, sometimes walnuts. They were a hit! I can't recall anything bad happening to them after almonds, but I was a totally different rat owner back in the day, too... Thank goodness for the mighty informational power of the internet!


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

CaptainFlow said:


> I used to feed almonds and hazelnuts in the shell, sometimes walnuts. They were a hit! I can't recall anything bad happening to them after almonds, but I was a totally different rat owner back in the day, too... Thank goodness for the mighty informational power of the internet!


Keep in mind that the fact that nothing bad happens after feeding something doesn't necessarily mean damage isn't being done. Toxin build up can lead to problems down the line for instance. Is a rat going to keel over and die if you feed it an almond? Nah. But if you feed enough of them it could have adverse effects eventually. Moderation, common sense, and some research when in doubt are the keys. Almonds are not on the forbidden foods list, they are just something to feed with caution.


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

cjshrader said:


> Yeah I just threw in a walnut and one other kind. Thought they'd enjoy chewing it open.
> 
> Like I said, I doubt that was the problem. But I'm glad to know I can now rule it out. I hope she makes it through the night.



Her problems definitely sound neurological. How is she acting and what symptoms is she exhibiting? Is she eating, drinking, and eliminating? If she seems really bad off, is there an emergency vet you could get her to tonight?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

i found this on another forum. If it is against the rules in any way will a moderator please remove this post?

here is the link to it.

http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/community/viewtopic.php?t=81667&highlight=raw+nuts


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

just stay away from raw peanuts...those are bad for them. i know that for a fact cuz its in the things rats shouldnt eat at all..... like i said though roasted ones are ok....i mistakenly thought all raw nuts were bad, then i looked back at the lists i have bookmarked on my computer....just raw peanuts are bad.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

SamsterAndRocky said:


> just stay away from raw peanuts...those are bad for them. i know that for a fact cuz its in the things rats shouldnt eat at all..... like i said though roasted ones are ok....i mistakenly thought all raw nuts were bad, then i looked back at the lists i have bookmarked on my computer....just raw peanuts are bad.


hehe peanuts aren't 'nuts' silly, they're a legume


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

glindella said:


> hehe peanuts aren't 'nuts' silly, they're a legume


than they should be called peabeans or something.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

it's like how starfish are technically now supposed to be referred to as "seastars" since they are not fish. anyway, i got a whole walnut for my girls, i'll throw it in later and see what they do.  i know hamsters will pretty much go crazy and won't give up until it's open...


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

SamsterAndRocky said:


> glindella said:
> 
> 
> > hehe peanuts aren't 'nuts' silly, they're a legume
> ...


Haha, I could sure go for a peabean butter sandwich.
I'm gonna start calling them that now


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

lmao...ive started something great.


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh boy, I have given my girls tiny bits of roasted almond butter to lick off of my finger as a treat. I guess I will stop that. The cyanide thing is kinda freaking me out. I knew that apple seeds have cyanide, but not almonds.

The other thing they like is cashew macademia nut butter. Guess that's out too. I think I will go get some straight cashew nut butter. 
I am so glad I found this forum, my rats are too.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Unfortunately my rat did pass away, but I am very sure it was completely unrelated to the walnut. All the other rats had some too and they are perfectly fine.

I actually think she had a stroke, but the timing of the walnut looked suspicious at first.


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh, so sorry.  
Rest In Peace.


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

cjshrader said:


> Unfortunately my rat did pass away, but I am very sure it was completely unrelated to the walnut. All the other rats had some too and they are perfectly fine.
> 
> I actually think she had a stroke, but the timing of the walnut looked suspicious at first.



I'm so sorry cjshrader  

May she rest in peace.


----------

